
Forbes Revises Estimated Net Worth of Theranos Founder Elizabeth Holmes - ehudla
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2016/06/01/from-4-5-billion-to-nothing-forbes-revises-estimated-net-worth-of-theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes/#4e430cc62f29
======
Amir6
Ad Block friendly link (similar article) for those who hate Forbes

[http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/elizabeth-holmes-
net-...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/elizabeth-holmes-net-worth)

------
Sarki
Looks like the brioche shouldn't have risen anyway. What an interesting
business fairy tale.

